# 20mm Steckgabel



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Wer kann mir sagen wo ich eine 20mm Steckachse für DH-Gabel bekomme.
Raum Franken.

Danke vorab


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. August 2004)

Für welche Gabel brauchst du ne Steckachse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Es ist eine Zoom Downhillgabel.
Man muß sie an den seiten verschrauben können.
Hab schon sämtliche Läden in der umgebung durch gemacht auch Brand in Würzburg. Schade das es den Ragenas nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. August 2004)

Der Ragenas hätte sie eh nicht gehabt.Ich kann dir mal meine Steckachse zeigen,falls es so eine ist,könnte ich sie dir besorgen.
Wo wohnst du denn in SW?


----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

In Oberndorf.
Mal was anderes ich werde jetzt noch ein bisschen durch den Wald heizen willste mit???


----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Doch nicht kommt ein Gewitter.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> In Oberndorf.
> Mal was anderes ich werde jetzt noch ein bisschen durch den Wald heizen willste mit???




...na heizen mit einer Wildsau iss weng übertrieben(höchstens bergab  )
Müsst ich höchstens mein HT mal wieder aktivieren.
Wo wohnst du denn genau in O`dorf? Nähe Weiher,-oder wo?
Kannst mich ma anrufen, wegen der Steckachse (SW 41920)
Gruß Ernie


----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Ja richtung Weiher in der Lindenstrasse, ziehe aber bald wieder um richtung Innenstadt.


----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Werde dich mal anrufen.


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Mein Kollege hat sich jetzt eine im Internet bestellt.
Sag bescheit wenn du dein HT ausgegraben hast weißt schon


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Hey Ernie,
hab mal ne frage.
Kannst du mir mal einen Crashkurs geben in sache Pflege, Wartung und einstellen u.s.w?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (14. August 2004)

Klar ,kein problem.


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Cool  
Sag bescheid wenn du mal zeit hast.


----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

Anfänger Profi würde gerne am Sonntag mitfahren wenn jemand für mich eine 20mm Steckachse hätte.


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Raffa ?


----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

Ja?


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Herzlich Willkommen im IBC-Forum  

Ein besserer Name ist dir nicht eingefallen???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

Es gibt kein besseren Namen!
Dein Bruder kommt in einer halben Stunde zu mir und wir stellen mein neues Objekt ein. Der kann dir bestimmt auch zeigen, wie man das Bike pflegt.


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Was macht ihr mit der Achse?


----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

wir können nichts mit der Achse machen, brauche doch eine andere evtl. hat dein Bruder eine Notlösung.


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm.................


----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

Was heißt das?Muss gleich in die Garage wenn ich mich nicht gleich wieder melde, melde ich mich dann später noch einmal.


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Ok

Vieleicht kannst ja morgen doch noch mit.


----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

Vielleicht? Glaube aber nicht.
Heute Tequilla abend?


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Hast du ne Flasche??


----------



## road runner (14. August 2004)

Alex @ Home???


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Ja jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

